# Possible infected quill follicle?



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Yesterday I was giving Regina a foot bath, and while examining her I saw that along her visor quill line she had what looked like some mucus/pus coming from a follicle. It was tucked right in between where her face fur ends and her quills begin, so it was kind of hard to get at, not to mention she kept doing the "let me down dance" when I was trying to examine her. She also probably wasn't thrilled about me sticking my face and fingers all up in hers :roll: 

Anyway, she always seems to have new quills growing in right along her visor line, and she's had a bit of an ingrown follicle before that the vet took care of at a visit for her other poop issues. I used a Q-tip to try and get the mucus off, and I got a fair amount off before she became extra grumpy. Then last night, I noticed the follicle had a little blood where the mucus had been. Could this have been from scratching it or did I hurt her when I was removing the mucus? Should I have left it there? Is there anything I should put on it?

Also, is it normal for her to always have new little quills coming in along her visor line? Sometimes I see the follicles look like pimples--is this normal?

Is this a vet visit issue or should I just call the vet and have her give Regina an antibiotic? The last time it happened, the vet was giving Regina an antibiotic for her poop issues and she said it would take care of the infected follicle as well. Should I do this again, or should I have the vet look at it?

Sorry for all the questions, I just wasn't sure how much I should worry about hedgie "pimples."


----------

